# system restore doesn't work



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

I am running ME, and my ability to be able to do a system restore has vanished. It seems the system will still create restore points, but I can't restore. I have adequate storage. What gives?
Thanks.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

root
Necessary Question:
Have you ever used System Restore successfully for restoring your system to a previous date? If so approx. when was the last time?

Dave


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

yes, I have....
Hard to remember exactly when.
maybe a few weeks ago..


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Root
One of the major causes of system restore points not functioning is the Sept 8 2001 bug. However if your system restore was working properly a few weeks ago and you did not do a reinstall of WinME over the top then the Sept 8 2001 bug should not apply.
Give me a minute and I will dig up the general fix I recommend to people to use to reactivate System Restore.

Note: Using the Sept 8 2001 fix removes all current restore points so I was reluctant to give you that to start with.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Root 
Attached is the SRFix file I mentioned. Download the file to your desktop once there right click to rename it. Rename it from SRFix.txt to SRFix.reg and answer OK if system comes back and says changing blah blah blah......... 
Once file is changed to a .reg file the icon will appear as blue building blocks. Double left click this file and say OK to the merge. 
After merge see if you can create a new restore point and then use that new restore. 

Awaiting your results before we consider further action. 

Dave


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

I hesitate to make a restore point with the state of the system the way it is now. For some reason my internet connection stopped working. I have that system and another on a network. I can't connect with the system I am having trouble with. It was just working yesterday. Figuring it may be the NIC, I set up a dialup. I can connect now to the internet, but I can't connect to the web....


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Root
Are you running an up to date Antivirus? Please go to housecalls and run a free online scan!
http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

Dave


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

can't do that on the ME machine...it won't connect to the web


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Root
There are several viruses that render your system restore inoperable that is why I suggested an AV scan!
Does this WinME machine have an up to date AV scanner onboard?

Dave


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

root, go to Start>Run, enter *scanreg /restore* and select a started registry from one of the first four which predates the connectivity problem. If it is not due to system files, that should fix it.


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

I did that. Unfortunately, that did not help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did scanreg /restore run and allow you to select a previous registry? (We are trying to sort out whether the option actually works within Windows)

What is the exact error message you are getting when trying to connect?

Are you using a different ISP or dialup number on that system?

Is a firewall running?


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

Yes, scanreg/restore appeared to work.

Nothing had changed from the previous day. JUst when she got up that morning, she couldn't connect ( we have a cable connection ). I called up Road Runner, and he wasn't able to ping the machine. We are thinking the NIC might have gone bad.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Certainly sounds like hardware at this point, one way or another. The registry restore would have corrected the vast majority of typical problems, and WinME's System File Protection should be expected to guard against most of the rest.

Were they able to help you verify whether the cable modem itself was good or bad?


----------



## root (Aug 25, 2001)

yes, cable modem was fine...hooked up another machine to it using same cabling, and got connected.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I guess the next logical step would be to remove both the drivers and the physical card and then add both back. 

Feel free to post an independent topic for this if you need experienced support. No point in adding to this thread until it's resolved.


----------

